# Happy Holidays to my Fellow Rescuers



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Heartfelt wishes for a wonderful holiday to all of my fellow rescuers here on the board.

We do what we do out of our love and devotion to these dogs - and most of us cannot imagine living our lives any other way.

So, my hat is off to all of you, my rescue comrades.

Have a very, very, Merry Christmas my friends!


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

Merry Christmas to you to Lea! And one of my adopters recently were telling me they got their GSD from you! Yay! They are such wonderful animal people too.


----------



## dchamness (Oct 18, 2008)

A Merry Merry Christmas Indeed!! And a very happy New Year!!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Merry Christmas and a very happy New Year!


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)




----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I don't know if I qualify to be called a rescuer, but I think I'm a Hero in Loki's eyes.
Here's wishing you the best Christmas ever!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

RebelGSD, what a great picture!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

Happy Holidays to all of you.
To my rescue peers, keep up the good work, and celebrate all that are tucked safely in their furever homes tonight because of who we are.

To the adopters, bless you for offering your homes and hearts to these wonderful dogs. Second handed yes, second class - never.

: )


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS...TO ALL OF YOU! I am blessed to know each and every one of you!

(I got a call from an adopter last night to wish me Merry Christmas...I know this is a man that has no one really close to him but his GSD best friend...I remember telling him at the time he adopted his girl...thank you for choosing to rescue and saving her life (this was a literal dire situation)...he told me "No...she saved my life"..............awww...now THAT...makes it all worth while!







)


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

Cili wishes everybody *<span style="color: #CC0000">Happy Holidays</span>* and lots of treats under the tree!


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Holidays from yours truly, and LittleOne.


----------

